# Toolbox..presented by:Norm



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.wimp.com/toolchest/ 

Manfred

I wish my tools would be together like that and not distributed (depends on task) over 10's of square feet!

Manfred


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

As fabulous as this is, and any of us that are into woodworking can appreciate just how fabulous it is, it’s just too big and heavy to take to a steam-up.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, but what a great problem to have!


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

In about 30 mins I'd have all the tools spread out and I'd have forgotten how everything goes back together.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The Studley tool chest. A classic, every woodworker who knows his history knows of it. It's masterful.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

So true Jake. I can't even get the jack and tire iron back in the truck of my car right!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 28 Aug 2012 06:50 PM 
..... it’s just too big and heavy to take to a steam-up. 
It was his toolchest...and that's why his name is Studley. Probably moved pianos by himself too...up stairs.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That really is incredible. I'm surprised Lee Valley hasn't come out with plans for it yet...or maybe they have. It reminds me of the one that Jerry Kieffer made to carry his Sherline lathe and tools when on the road. 

Keith


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Norm said it takes three strong men to lift it. (Or one studly man!







)


----------

